# Guten Bike-Laden



## Wraith (23. September 2002)

Hi Nordlichter,

als zugezogener Hamburger bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten (!) Bike-Laden hier in Hamburg. Am besten in der Nähe von Bramfeld oder Wandsbek.

"Gut" soll in diesem Zusammenhang heißen, dass an meinem Bike die 8-fach-Schaltung komplett erneuert werden soll (Kassette, Kurbel etc.).
Ich habe schon so einige Läden besucht, aber da heißt es nur, dass 8-fach tot wäre und man möchte mir unbedingt eine 9-fach-Schaltung aufs Auge drücken, wozu ich allerdings keine Lust habe.

Hat da jemand eine gute/seriöse Empfehlung?


----------



## snigga (26. September 2002)

cnc-bycycles is noch ganz gut

der laden ist in der stresemannstr. (in altona nähe s-bhf holstenstr) is zwar nicht gleich um die ecke von dir aber vorbeischauen lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils_ghost (1. Oktober 2002)

sonst ist von hacht auch immer noch eine gute alternative
haben auch sehr viel shimano zeugs immer auf lager
aber auch andere schöne sachen

www.radsportvonhacht.de


----------



## Mira (2. Oktober 2002)

Nana, da kann man ja geteilter Meinung sein (stänker): auf Lager haben die im Verhältnis zu ihrer Größe eher wenig und billig?
Die wollten mir eine Ritchy Pro Stütze für 46 Euro andrehen, 10 Euro über dem empfohlenen Preis (ich glaub es hackt...!)
Nur mein kleiner Kommentar, den ich mir nicht verkneifen konnte... 


MFG Mira


----------



## Zitz (2. Oktober 2002)

ich kenne keine Bike-Läden in HH,
aber Online bekommst Du so gut wie alles.

Ich empfehle da: www.dirtjump.de (da hab ich mein Bike gekauft)

und: www.bike-mailorder.de

Bei beiden bekommst Du 8fach Kassetten und alles Zubehör dazu!


----------



## MeiTho (6. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

könnt Ihr auch was in Bremen empfehlen??

Mein bisheriger Laden Just Bikes hat dicht gemacht, oder wurde Dicht gemacht!!   Spekuklationen laufen!! 

Danke

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2002)

Moin Thorsten (MeiTho)!

Erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen im Club 

Bremen ... Bremen ... da fällt mir auf Anhieb jetzt kein weiteres Mitglied ein und einen Bikeladen kenne ich da als Hamburger auch nicht so recht. 

@wraith: Hier noch mal zwei Tips:

TNC in Eimsbüttel (nahe den Grindelhochhäusern)
oder
MSP (nahe UNI-Viertel)

Bei TNC habe ich mal ein Laufrad einspeichen lassen. Bin damit sehr zufrieden und der preis stimmt auch. Ich denke die werden dir auch bei deinem 8-fach Problem weiterhelfen können!


----------



## Joerky (7. Oktober 2002)

Bikeladen in Bremen:

Soso - just Bikes ist dicht... das wurde aber auch Zeit. Einen aroganteren Schnösel als den Inhaber dieses Ladens hab ich selten erlebt. Super interessiert wenn Du ein Rad kaufen willst - dann hat er die Dollar-Zeichen in den Pupillen. Aber wage es nicht, Ersatzteile zu wollen, die er erst bestellen muß - die kommen nie an, egal wie oft Du nachfragst!

Als Alternative: BOC im Hansakarree am hemelinger Autobahnzubringer. Günstig aber keine Ahnung...

Schröder in der Neustadt. Im Weserkurier stand zwar schon was von Insolvenz, die machen aber weiter und haben richtig Ahnung, aber zum Teil auch richtig Preise...

Vergleichen lohnt sich!


----------

